# Only in Egypt



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)




----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

https://twitter.com/SarahEbeid/status/350566468242505730/photo/1/large


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

and "happy birthday habibty!"

"Happy Birthday to You, Sweetheart" With gas... - Oum Cartoon ?? ?????


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)




----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> View attachment 8141



Well i can see the logic in that especially in cairo traffic.....Lol another take on meals on wheels


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

(sorry wrong thread)


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2013)

Hee, hee! Where is the guy bringing the tea? The guys serving tea on the side of the highway was one of my first memories of Cairo.


----------

